# Building my cheese room



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Well we are on our way to our cheese room.
Vat has been ordered.
Concrete guy coming this week.
I am so excited.
We took a room that used to house large oil tanks, when we heated our apts with oil. We now have electric heat that the tenant pays for so no need for the tanks


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Love the pictures - that is going to be so neat!

Cathy


----------



## robinthegeek (Nov 18, 2004)

That's great! Wish I had a separate cheese room.

Can't wait to see photos when it's finished.


----------

